# Colt Parabolic Drill Bits



## Stick Rounder (Oct 9, 2010)

I have several of the Colt 5 Star Parabolic bits and LOVE them.  I was wanting to add to my collection with a 10.5 and 12.5 mm.  I looked via Google and no luck.  Went to the Colt site, www.colt-tools.com and searched there vendor list no dice.  So I submitted the question to colt.  Any ideas on where to purchase these bits?  Thanks.


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Doug:
I don't think colt makes a 12.5 or 10.5 parabolyic bit, or at least don't make them available in the USA.

If I am wrong , please let me know as they are JR and Triton sized and a "must have" in my shop. I have looked for them for a while , without success.

Good luck! Keep me posted.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Oct 9, 2010)

Andy,

Colt makes them.  Part #10151050 = 10.5mm.  Part #10151250 = 12.5mm.  Directly off there web site.  But as you correctly pointed out no one carries them.


----------



## SkookumPens (Oct 9, 2010)

Did you try Woodcraft? My local store has a lot of the Colt drill bits for many pen sizes. 

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup,Wa


----------



## jthompson1995 (Oct 10, 2010)

I found the 10.5 mm here but did not see the 12.5mm there. You might contact them and see if they can get it.


----------



## mrburls (Oct 10, 2010)

Stick Rounder said:


> I have several of the Colt 5 Star Parabolic bits and LOVE them. I was wanting to add to my collection with a 10.5 and 12.5 mm. I looked via Google and no luck. Went to the Colt site, www.colt-tools.com and searched there vendor list no dice. So I submitted the question to colt. Any ideas on where to purchase these bits? Thanks.


 

 Doug if you find a place to buy the Colt 5 Star PEN Parabolic 10.5 and 12.5 mm bits let me know, I'm in for both. It is time consuming drilling with a under size Colt 5 Pen bit then going in with a 10.5  and then a 12.5 for the other barrel. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Lenny (Oct 10, 2010)

Do they make any parabolic bits that aren't so long? The Colt 7mm I have is nearly twice as long as neccessary IMO!  I would prefer a normal lenth, although I DO like how they work!


----------



## Alton Slaughter (Aug 24, 2011)

Doug,
What did Colt tell you about the parabolic 5 star 10.5 drill bit do they make it or sell it in the USA ??
Thanks Al


----------



## jjones (Aug 24, 2011)

First off, please correct me if I am wrong  about any of this; I'm no expert, just a satisfied consumer of Colt  Five Star parabolic drills.  Germany's Horst Miebach manufacturers two grades of  "Colt" brand drills:  Colt Twinland (which are NOT the highly regarded  parabolic drills) and Colt Five Star (or 5-Star).  The Colt Five Star  drills are available in two length classes: "jobber length" in conventional inch and metric sizes, and a few inch, metric and letter sizes also are made in the longer "pen"  length which are distinguished as Colt Five Star Pen drills.   The key identifiers are "Five Star" (or "5-Star") for the parabolics, and "Pen" if you want the longer parabolic drills.   I have found the best in-stock inventories at The Best Things ( Jobber  Length: http://thebestthings.com/newtools/miebach_drill_bits.htm ), (Pen  Length: http://thebestthings.com/newtools/miebach_pen_bits.htm), and at  Traditional Woodworker (Both Jobber & Pen Length:  http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/   Hint: Search for " 5-star ").



Lenny said:


> Do they make any parabolic bits that aren't so  long? The Colt 7mm I have is nearly twice as long as neccessary IMO! I  would prefer a normal lenth, although I DO like how they work!


 
Lenny, look here for "regular" length Colt Five Star 7mm drills :
http://thebestthings.com/newtools/miebach_drill_bits.htm 

 Hut Products publishes several very  valuable (IMHO) charts in their printed catalog and online (  http://www.hutproducts.com/products.asp?dept=165 ), one of which is  their "Decimal Equivalents Chart" which compares Inch, Decimal, Letter,  and Metric dimensions.  Per the chart:
13/32 in =   0.4062) 
10.5 mm = 0.4134
27/64 in =   0.4219

Stick Rounder, Colt 5-Star Pen Drills are available in both 13/32" and 27/64".  Keeping  in mind run out and other tolerances in your drill press, lathe,  bushings, etc. would either of these work for you?
13/32" (10.32mm) Colt 5-Star Pen Drill Bit - HSS  http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/13_32-1032mm-Colt-5-Star-Pen-Drill-Bit-HSS/productinfo/16-1332/
27/64" (10.72mm) Colt 5-Star Pen Drill Bit - HSS  http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/27_64-1072mm-Colt-5-Star-Pen-Drill-Bit-HSS/productinfo/16-2764/


----------



## woodworker44 (Oct 7, 2011)

*I ordered Colt 10.5mm & 12.5 mm bits from here*

Go to www.fine-tools.com and they have both bits and they ship to the US. The price including shipping was not bad - near the normal price that you would pay for 2 colt bits at WC or Rockler.


----------



## papNal (Oct 14, 2011)

Lenny said:


> Do they make any parabolic bits that aren't so long? The Colt 7mm I have is nearly twice as long as neccessary IMO! I would prefer a normal lenth, although I DO like how they work!


 
 Lenny,I also was looking for a shorter version of the PEN parabolic bit.I ordered 5  of the 5 STAR short bits from The Best Things.The description sounded like they were the same as the pen drills,however they came today and the cutting tip is more brad style than the parabolic tip that I wanted.They look like good bits so I will give them a try,but not what I wanted. John


----------



## Fred (Oct 14, 2011)

*Very Informative Post IMHO*

I find this to be a very informative post.

Thanks for the various links and other data. :biggrin:


----------



## Peter Durand (May 10, 2014)

woodworker44 said:


> Go to www.fine-tools.com and they have both bits and they ship to the US. The price including shipping was not bad - near the normal price that you would pay for 2 colt bits at WC or Rockler.



Thank you for that. I had the same problem..needed 10.5, 11 and 12.5mm colt pen drill bits. Couldn't find them anywhere and received no replies from Colt as to where I could buy them.

I ended up odering the three sizes and the shipping to Canada was not out of line. 7euros.

Thanks again.

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## Odysseos (May 16, 2014)

Stick Rounder said:


> I have several of the Colt 5 Star Parabolic bits and LOVE them. I was wanting to add to my collection with a 10.5 and 12.5 mm. I looked via Google and no luck. Went to the Colt site, www.colt-tools.com and searched there vendor list no dice. So I submitted the question to colt. Any ideas on where to purchase these bits? Thanks.


 
You can purchase Colt drill bits here : FCE Professional – HSS-M2 PenBlank Drill Bits


----------



## Mike Daugherty (May 16, 2014)

*Colt Drill Bits*

Arizonna Silouette has them also


----------

